# Texjet echo printer - new year new problems



## NikkiDevon (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi guys, I have new problem with printer. Service was here because of ink system and head so this one is solved, but now when I start printing on shirt, head suddenly stops, slowly move on the end of the line and show printer errors. After turning the printer off, removing table and starting again, printer do it again. The biggest problem is, I got different error each time.

The error code is: 0x1123
paper is jammed 
0x1601

Can you help me with that ? In my manual I don't have nothing like that.
I really don't know what to do, I can't work like that


----------



## Andrey_white (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello! It may be paper feeding sensor error. For en example, it can show "paper" appearance, when it should not.


----------

